

Show HN: Ripple – a new way to share - pstavro
http://getkefi.com/ripple

======
jnorthrop
Way too permissive of a privacy policy for my tastes. I get that Kefi wants to
make money but when you register for Ripple you are giving them access to a
ton of information.

> When you register with KEFI LABS LLC and use the Application, you provide
> (a) your name and Facebook ID; and (b) game-related information, such as
> when you create a game, post a comment, or take a picture of someone in the
> Application. Take note that the Application requires your[sic] access to
> your Facebook account, which you provide to (a) provide your name, (b) your
> friends who have also installed the application, and (c) your profile
> picture.

> In addition, the Application may collect certain information automatically,
> including, but not limited to, the type of mobile device you use, your
> mobile devices unique device ID, the Application version, and information
> about the way you use the Application.

------
pstavro
Hi folks,

Our team has just finished a beta and released a new version of Ripple.

Ripple spreads content and messages to people nearby, and gives those people a
choice to send it to others.

We are a great way to find out about local buzz in your community and exchange
with people around the world. Messages travel so far as they are relevant and
engaging.

We're only on iOS right now, but are building our android version!

Share feedback!

------
vinod_s19
This looks like Plague! Any comments on how it is different?

------
drvortex
So you made Plague for iOS?

